# I feel blue



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ye, I got the blues. Lately it happens more often unfortunately. 
Drinking, listening to music, and of course band making to cope with bad brain chemistry.
Cheers guys.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad to have you as part of the community . You really liven things up around here with your thoughtful insight into the hobby . It will pass . We all have slingshots in common as well as just being human .  You got this ! :thumbsup:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

40 degrees and rain here, yeah I got the blues too.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Sometimes, saying less is actually more meaningful, so the only thing I will say, is thank you Treefork!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> 40 degrees and rain here, yeah I got the blues too.


At least here, in southern Greece, weather can't affect your mood, winter is basically sunny here ????


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Feel better Skropi, I know how it feels. Might I add that eating well and working out do wonders for me when I'm feeling down. Feel free to PM me if you feel like talking.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hang in there Skropi


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

You got this. If you stay blue for a while, you might go see your doctor. He could get you an antidepressant. I take one, and it really helps.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

There is a billboard on the highway near us that says, “Fear is contagious, but so is Hope” the Optimest Club


----------

